# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Cân gấp Corel và photoshop.

## trangvanthao

hiện tại mình cần dùng gấp phần mềm corel và photoshop( bản full có cả key nha). mình dung win xp sp3 ram 512, cpu: pen 4 2.4 g.
pro nao co share cho minh nha. mail: [email protected].
mihnf xin cảm ơn nhieu he.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

